

Dutch Gov releases Open Source tool that converts Microsoft docs to ODF - prakash
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/05/27/dutch-gov-releases-open-source

======
pistoriusp
Could anyone find a link to this source?

